# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Räuchern - Knackwürste

## Enrico

Nun gehts langsam an die Winterarbeiten. Da wir Anfang Januar ne Schweinehälfte machen wollen, geht es nun an die Vorbereitungen. Räucherofen, ein alter Spind, steht nun schon an Ort und stelle. Nun müssen nur noch die Fächer raus und dann muss ich sehen wie ich da Würste aufhängen kann. Wurstfüller mit 1,5 bis 3 kg brauch ich auch noch. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich mal parr Knackwürste testen von gekauften Schwein. Sawee will auch welche machen.

Sollte jemand noch Tipps haben, immer her damit  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...meine macht ab und an Thai Bratwurst
mit Reis drin und viel Knoblauch

is aber Geheimrezept sagt sie   ::  
schmecken aber wie Sau
ich meine da hörste garnich auf zu essen

----------


## Enrico

Macht Sawee auch Willi. Aber die werden nicht geräuchert. War selbst erstaunt heute als ich frug wie lange man die Thaiknacker räuchert. Gar nicht meinte Sawee. Aber wie halten die sich dann lange? Antwort war: warum sollten sie?   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@enrico

Im gegenteil, die lassen die wuerste noch "abliegen" damit se nen saeuerlichen geschmack bekommen!

Ich pers. haenge diese noch 10 min. in den heissrauch. 
Schauen dann schoener aus und das "rauchige' schmeckt dem isaanvolk besonders.

----------


## Enrico

Wie lange räuchersten du unsere unsere Knacker? Manche nur nen parr Stunden und anderer wieder fast ne Woche mit Pausen dazwischen....

----------


## Enrico

So, Räucherofen soweit fertig, kann also nächste Woche losgehen. Foto ist nicht das beste, war schon sehr dunkel, sorry

----------


## Enrico

Wart nun nur noch auf die Wurstpresse, ansonsten ist nun alles fertig und alles da. Was selbst den Verkäufer im Schlachtbedarf heute wunderte, die Presse kostet dort 149 EUR, bei Ebay ab 50 EUR. 

Aber 150 EUR wollt ich heute dort nicht lassen, er sah es auch ein, deshalb wart ich nun nur noch auf den Wurstfüller.

Bald kanns los gehen   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...da musste aber knacken lassen und rein haun
wenn du die Knacker noch auffem Weihnachtsmarkt verkloppen willst 
oder solln die für nächstes Jahr sein ?
geräucherte halten sich ja   ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich fress die selber Willi, will die nicht verkloppen! Obwohl, dir würd ich eine verscheuern, hehe

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich fress die selber Willi, will die nicht verkloppen! Obwohl, dir würd ich eine verscheuern, hehe


..ja, dann schick uns mal 4 oder 5 zum probieren    ::

----------


## Enrico

So, Würste hängen, Willi müsste seine erkennen können  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> So, Würste hängen, Willi müsste seine erkennen können


...ich nehme die in der Mitte und die rechts und links davon
sowie die zwei links und rechts aussen   ::  
die janz rechts aussen währe dann für dich !
hasste vernünftigen Senf da ?

----------


## Enrico

Nein, ich nutze keinen Senf. Deine ist die 3te von Links, und die bekommst du auch, wegen mir auch mit Senf   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mein lieber Enrice
Senf *nutzt* man nich
man *isst* ihn 

nein nich den aus Bautzen  
Löwen oder Dijon-Senf


...schneid mal ne Wurscht auf
mal sehen wie die von innen aussieht

----------


## Enrico

Du bekommst deine Knacker mit Senf aus Weimar natürlich. 

Aber morgen gehts erstmal los mit räuchern, also gedulde dich bitte noch   ::  

Sawee hätte vorhin auch m liebsten die Schüssel so leer gemacht. Macht echt spass, nun muss nur das räuchern klappen...

----------


## Enrico

> ...schneid mal ne Wurscht auf
> mal sehen wie die von innen aussieht



Willi, die sind noch keine 3 Stunden im Darm und du willst auch schon ran? 5kg sind übrigens ganzschön wenig, das was da jetzt hängt sind so 4 Kilo, 1 Kilo hat Sawee Thaibratwürste gemacht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja, sieht etwas bescheiden aus 
dafür den Räucherofen anzuschmeissen, aber zur Probe...
hab mal was von Buchenholz gehört zum räuchern

----------


## Enrico

Ja, ist nur Testlauf, deswegen erstmal langsam. Räuchern tu ich ab morgen auf Buche.

PS: die Menge ist an sich ok für den Ofen, sieht zwar groß aus, aber beim Kalträuchern sollte das Räuchergut so nen Meter über dem Feuer hängen. Naja, werd ja morgen sehen wie alles passt. Die werden Frisch geräuchert, normal lässte die bis zu 5 Tage hängen.

----------


## Enrico

So, erster Tag räuchern ist überstanden und trotz baden rieche ich wie nen Fleischer. Hier die Bilder, die Würste haben schön Farbe bekommen   ::

----------


## schiene

schaut doch schon ganz appetietlich aus 

 ::  wieso riechst du denn wie ein Fleischer??hast dich doch nicht etwa selbst mit in den Räucherschrank rein gestellt  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Klar, denkste ich lass die Würste aus den Augen? Willi guckt schon immer so gierig!   ::  

Nee, musst ja immer mal Späne nach legen, das scheint zu reichen. Oder ich bekomm den herrlichen Duft nicht mehr aus der Nase...

----------


## Enrico

Lachen musst ich heute Früh. Die Knackwurst für Willi fehlte und die Damen waren am speisen. Sirida hatte Willis Wurst auf dem Teller. Als ich sagte das ich die verschenken wollte, meinte Sirida nur die war eh zu klein geraten .

----------


## schiene

sieh zu das du bis zum Sommerfest paar ordentliche Würste hinbekommst.Hast ja noch genügend Zeit zum üben  ::  
Die kleinen Würste lassen wir dann für die Frauen übrig  ::

----------


## Enrico

Die sind schon perfekt, hätte es auch nicht gedacht. War ja noch nen Kind damals, aber ist wie Fahrradfahren, man verlernt es nicht. Nach dem Würsten gehts weiter mit Schinken, aber da muss das Wetter besser werden. Heute bei -7° den Würsten zuschauen war nicht so prickelnd.

Aber dafür ist die Badtür schon drin und ich habe beschlossen die Tür in die "Stube" auch auszutauschen und auch gleich von 180 auf 200 zu erhöhen. 

Bei Toom gibts zur Zeit Zargen für 10 EUR (sind nur falsch vormontiert, muss man nur was umschrauben) und nen Türblatt für 19 (leicht beschädigt, kann man schleifen und ausbessern). Zarge ist zwar Weiß und die Tür Buchenachbildung, aber sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Die Knackwurst für Willi fehlte


...das war mir schon vorher  klar   ::  
verfressene Bande !!!
fett werden sollt ihr   ::

----------


## Enrico

Heute erster Anschnitt, zum testen. Willi die Dinger sind gut! Bekommst ne ganze wenn du magst, schick mir einfach ne Mail oder PN. Sind echt Lecker und nun die letzte Nacht im Ofen.

Aber anzumerken ist, Internet hin oder her, es gibt echt viele Kasper mit Tipps im Netz. Nur mal als Vergleich:

Habe nen Karnickelbuch aus der Jetztzeit und eins was 40 Jahre alt ist. Das aus der Jetztzeit kannste wegwerfen, denn nach dem Buch wären Karnickel schon lange ausgestorben. Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Räuchern. Hatte heute nen parr Spezis im Garten, bekommste nur das grausen. Die beheizen ihre Räucherofen sogar im Winter über Nacht mit Strom! Meiner müsste nun brennen bis 8 Uhr, 10 Uhr schaue ich nach, in den zwei Stunden dürfte nix gefrieren. Und wenn? Bin ich der Meinung macht das der Wurst auch nix. Das Beste ist wirklich man macht es aus dem Bauch raus bzw. so wie man es in Erinnerung hat...

----------


## chauat

Kann mir einer sagen ob man auch Wurst in Leinen Räuchern kann??? 
Ich meine anstatt Darm zu verwenden.

Gruß
Martin    ::

----------


## Enrico

Würde eher sagen nein. Ist doch viel zu luftig. Hab so was auch noch nie gehört

----------


## Enrico

So, der Ofen ist aus, die Würste zu Haus. Jeder der gekostet hat, war zufrieden. Nur eins muss ich irgendwie verbessern. Das mischen der Wurstmasse. Hatte vorhin ein Pfeffernest in einem Stückchen gehabt. Nich weiter wild, aber das muss besser werden. Mal sehen obs irgendwo ne Maschine gibt wie die Fleischer haben...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...haste mit der Hand gemixt
und in den Darm gedrückt ?

wir hatten mal bei e Bay so eine kleine Füllmaschiene mit Kurbel
 für die Thai Bratwurst bei e Bay erstanden, nicht schlecht aber viel zum sauber machen
man spannt den Darm vorne auf und drecht die Kurbel
und den Trichter oben immer schön nachfüllen mit der Fleischmasse

----------


## Enrico

Gemixt mit der Hand, und dann alles in den Wurstfüller. 

Aber jemand hat mir den Grund genannt. Ohne Maschine maximal 2kg Masse mit einmal mischen. Das war mein Fehler, ich habe gleich die 4 kg bearbeitet. Naja, man lernt nie aus.

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, die Würste sehen echt appetitlich aus. Da bin ich aber auf eine Kostprobe nächstes Jahr beim Treffen gespannt. Hast Du die Gewürzmischung selbst hergestellt?

----------


## Enrico

Jep, kannst auch Fertigmischung kaufen, aber dann kannste glaube gleich die Würste beim Fleischer kaufen. Außerdem sind da so Stoffe drin die alles schneller machen und noch länger haltbar, die wollt ich mal weglassen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich werd verrückt, die Knackwurscht is da   ::  

Echt gut im Geschmack, *würzig* und ein bischen Rauch kommt auch mit.
Eine Knackwurst, bei uns würde man Bauernmettwurst oder so dazu sagen,
*vom feinsten*. Der Fettanteil schein auch nicht so hoch zu sein.
Haste echt gut hingekriegt, alle Achtung.  :: 

Wir haben sie zuerst halbiert , die eine Hälfte in den Kühlschrank,
die andere Hälft in die Küche gehangen, die is aber schon aufgefressen
und du brauchst kein Brot dazu und den Senf, obwohl ich den im Kühlschrank habe
haben wir vergessen, denn der war auch nicht wichtig !!

super Enrice   ::  


aber sag, sind die Speckstücke, Schweinebauch - oder was war das noch - 
welche neben den Würsten hingen auch so gut ?

----------


## Enrico

Freut mich Willi. Der Bauch ist auch nicht schlecht geworden. Das durchwachsene Fleisch ist schön braun geworden. Aber die müssen noch 2-3 Wochen hängen, wenns Sawee zulässt.

Plan für morgen:

ca. 10 Ringe wieder, diesmal 5 wie die letzten und 5 mit Paprika, 5 Tage hängen lassen, dann mindestens 5 Tage langsam räuchern

2 Lenden, 2-3 Tage in Lauge, dann je nach Geschmack räuchern

4 Nussschinken, da bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich die mache. Laugen oder trocken pöckeln, mal sehen wie die aussehen morgen.

Material ist schon bestellt und hole ich morgen im laufe des Tages   ::

----------


## schiene

machst jetzt ne Privaträucherei auf??

----------


## Enrico

Nein Uwe, alles nur zum Eigenbedarf bzw. für Verwandte und Bekannte   ::

----------


## schiene

da kannste ja auch Fisch räuchern.

----------


## Enrico

Richtig, habe auch 5 Aale gefangen und eingefroren. Gibts dann sobald es wärmer wird und man sie direkt aus dem Ofen essen kann. Zur zeit ist es mir zu Kalt und frisch aus dem Schrank schmecken die am besten. Anders mag ich die nicht.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...*Aal* frisch geräuchert hatte ich noch nich
aber* Forelle* frisch aus dem Rauch...noch warm so zusagen
meine Angetraute ist das richtig heiss drauf

----------


## Enrico

Forelle ham wir auch oft, leider halt nicht frisch, sondern vom anderen Ende der Stadt. Aber das ändert sich nun auch ab nächsten Sommer   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Was ist ein Nußschinken? Ist der mit Nüssen oder ist er von dem Fleischstück dass man Nuß nennt?
Geräucherte Forellen klingt auch gut. Du wirst der reinste Feinkostproduzent.

----------


## Mr Mo

Nur isses so das Fleisch kalt geräuchert wird und Fisch heissgeräuchert.
Der Fisch gart sozusagen im Rauch der beim Fischräuchern viel heisser ist als beim Fleischräuchern. 
Da darf er nicht heiss sein da sonst das Fleisch bzw Fett schmierig wird. Schmeckt dann tranig bzw ranzig.
Beides in ein und dem selben Ofen zu machen ist nicht ganz einfach.

Gruß
Mo

----------


## Enrico

> Beides in ein und dem selben Ofen zu machen ist nicht ganz einfach.
> 
> Gruß
> Mo



Ganz einfach Mr Mo. 

Kalträuchern nur Späne zum glimmen bringen und auf max 25° achten

Warmräuchern= Feuerschale rein, ordentlich Feuer machen und inne Ecke die Späne, die aber vom Feuer weg, da die sonst auch nur verbrennen und nicht glimmen

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Nachtrag: Testlauf hatte ich auch schon laufen. Alten Grill rein, die für unter 10 EUR mit den 3 Beinen, voll mit Holzkohle und anbrennen, kam ich bis über 120° (weiter geht das Thermometer nicht)

----------


## Enrico

Gerade die Lenden vom Trockenpökeln erlöst und in die gestern gekochte Lake gelegt, man sehen die schon gut aus! 

Das Problem am räuchern ist glaube, das man es schneller fressen will als es geplant ist, hehe.

Heute mal den Bauch angeschnitten vom letzten mal, der erste ist alle und mir nun schlecht, aber lecker wars   ::

----------


## Enrico

Gerade mal nach einer Woche noch hängen lassen ein Stück meiner ersten Knackwürste gegessen, war wohl bisschen viel Pfeffer  ::  

Nicht das es unbedingt stört, im Gegenteil, aber nun hab ich Durscht   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die zweite Hälfte haben wir auch hängen lassen 
und  Heute afgefressen....besser denn je   ::

----------


## Enrico

Das freut mich Willi! Wart nur wenn ich wieder 2-3 Jahre Erfahrung habe, dann bekommste wieder nen Paket   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Das freut mich Willi! Wart nur wenn ich wieder 2-3 Jahre Erfahrung habe, dann bekommste wieder nen Paket


..bis dahin habe ich dat selber raus   ::   :: 

soll aber nich heissen dat du mir nix schicken soll's

----------


## Enrico

Echt? Fängste nun auch an damit?

----------


## Willi Wacker

..nein, eigendlich ..wenn ich ehrlich bin ... nich
weil, dann fresse ich jeden Tach 1 Killo Fleisch
wobei Salat und gemüse, Fisch und so ...viel gesünder is
und ich würde fett werden 
also muss ich Verzicht üben

----------


## Enrico

Aber geräucherter Salat und Gemüse stell ich mir nicht so als der Bringer vor ....  ::  

Mehr Fleisch ist man eigentlich nur in den ersten Wochen, ab dann bisste satt wende am Räucherofen stehst und dann bleibt das Zeug auch länger hängen und man isst es nur noch so oft wie das gekaufte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich könnte jeden Tach eine Knackwust weg fressen 
und Rippchen, Schweinebauch...
mach ich aber nich ...
Weihnachten kommen Gans und Ente 
nee, mein bischen Sport reicht nich aus um das zu verwerten
du weisst ja ..bin ein bischen älter...da musste halt gucken
 ob  dat Kolesterin stimmt und die Leberwerte   :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Schweinebauch hab ich auch heute wieder gemacht. Morgen muss ich auch früh raus, oder eher gleich. Karnickel machen und holen, die gibts bei uns zu Weihnachten. Dieses Jahr gehts aber, sind nur 5 Stück.

----------


## schiene

@Enrico,
hab gestern deine zugeschickte Wurst probiert und für gut befunden  ::  
Nochmals vielen Dank!!!  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ja, ich sag's auch noch mal
die Wurst ist klasse !!

----------


## Enrico

Danke Danke. Die weiteren Durchgänge sind noch einiges besser geworden.  ::

----------


## schiene

kann man bei den warmen Temperaturen in Thailand eigentlich auch die hergestellten Würste so räuchern??

----------


## Enrico

Man liest immer: bis 25°C kann man es wagen, optimal ist 10-15 was ich auch immer erreiche, selbst bei -10°C. Würde behaupten so im Garten wie hier kannste das in Thailand vergessen. Selbst bei einer Außentemp von 25 musste rechnen das allein die Glut dann den Ofen bis auf 40° bringt. Schätze nach 2 Tagen ist alles vergammelt. Was man machen könnte wäre heiß räuchern. Kochschinken, Lende, Brühwürste und so weiter...

----------


## Enrico

Wo man auch nicht räuchern sollte: wenn man erkältet ist. Da wir einfach dieses mal die Erkältung nicht loswerden zur Zeit, steht auch hier die Produktion still. Hunger   ::

----------


## uli11

Jüngstes Experiment im Isaan:
Keksdose auf Kochfeuer (die Dinger aus Beton, kennt ihr ja wahrscheinlich), Späne unten rein, Feuer schön klein halten, dass man die Dose noch grade so anfassen kann. 
Schweinebauch und mageres Fleisch sowie Fisch getestet und für gut befunden!
Wichtig: Nicht zu viel Späne nehmen, sonst wird's zu streng, und die Temperatur nicht zu hoch werden lassen (eigentlich klar, oder?)
Die Ergebnisse wurden von Mal zu Mal besser, man braucht Erfahrung, aber ich kann's nur weiterempfehlen.

----------


## pit

Hatte vorletzte Woche in der Firma noch Besuch aus Dresden. Der hatte noch ein paar Würste im Handgepäck.   ::      Ich hab leider nur eine abbekommen.   ::  

 ::

----------


## rampo

2-3 mal im Jahr werfe ich auch die Selchmaschine an .











Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

sieht lecker aus. ::  mir gefällt dein Food Thread.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Zum wursten braucht man ja fett (filz) als geschmackstraeger...

....heute 78 baht fuer's kilo bei _makro_ bezahlt!

Also billig ist es nicht mehr!

LG TW

----------


## chauat

Sag mal TW du schreibst hier vom wursten, haste Erfahrung mit Teewurst machen? 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Ne, mit *Teewurst* leider nicht!

Hab' erst googeln muessen, was das ueberhaupt ist!   :: 

https://www.google.de/#psj=1&q=teewu...evid=591952637

LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...cheffe 
In 2 1/2 monaten is weihnachten
Gibbet da wieder ne knackwurscht für die belegschaft  ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Natürlich  ::

----------

